#     Mini-Whip

## DX888

,      ,  . 

1.  ""      J310. -             ?  ,   ,     . 

2.   ""      ,    ,   . -    ,   10-20?

  ,     , ,     ?

 1. 
    ,   . 


 2.
    ,   .


 ?        ,   ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,       .    .





> ""      ,    ,


 ,     ,    -   .      J310     .

----------


## Max1980

Active antenna 1 to 20dB, 1-30 MHz range.
http://www.tonyvanroon.com/oldwebsit...v8/activ8.html

----------

DX888

----------

LY1SD, Vital R2GKH

----------


## seybr

*Genadi Zawidowski*,     .   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,  .     p-cad.   ?

----------


## SVd2004

> 


       MiniWhip?

----------


## UA4NE

> ?


  - ,     .   - .         ,      . .

*  10 ():*




> 


 ,            ,     .  150-200     N  - .    ,  ,   500   0,5 / ( SNR 10    3 ).  150  -      ,      . :  ,  .

      54143   S11           ,      .     ...

    ( 30   )     ,    362.    ,      .     ,     -   ,       .    " ".

----------


## ivanovgoga



----------

RL1L, UA4NE

----------


## ivanovgoga

!         ,         .     ,   ?       ?                  ,      ,        6-10 ,     ,  ...      ,     .      -   100.

----------

ivanovgoga, UA4NE

----------


## ivanovgoga

*UR5ZQV*,  
   ! 
   .       ,       . 
       ?         .

----------


## UN8FR

,        ,   .   .   80- !
        .     .       47...    .
   ,     ,      .      Inverted-V    .
   ,     ?  :Smile: 
 ,  ?     ?
Flag?

----------


## UN8FR

> ,    ?


    ?
     ,              .
   .
  80-    ,   5-6 .       ,   ,    .
      .

----------


## 56

https://www.youtube.com/user/Sergiant11/videos

----------


## Geo78

> 


 ?



> R1 R2


  ?

----------


## RA9SVY

Mini-Whip,  :
        ,         -?
  , Mini-Whip   ,                         .     :     ,        -           .   ?   ,         ,    ""      . ,           ,   .   ?

----------


## SKirov

,    .       ,     ,         .

----------


## UA4NE

,    .       (BF998  ..) 3 1        .     ,    ( ARRL,  ,  ""  ..)

,   10    3    1    3  95 , 1 -  120...125 .

----------

